# Scott Coker: If Werdum Beats Fedor, I Would Not Be Shocked



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/14/scott-coker-if-werdum-beats-fedor-i-would-not-be-shocked/




> All the betting lines and discussion may say otherwise, but Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker believes the June 26 fight between Fedor Emelianenko and Fabricio Werdum will be a lot closer than people think.
> 
> How close? Enough apparently that Coker would not be "shocked" if Werdum were to hand Fedor his first undisputable loss in Fedor's 10-year MMA career.
> 
> ...


 
Scott Coker...LoL he's a funny guy!!!

Thoughts???:confused02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well saying stuff like this creates interest, and interest = viewers... That's about it... Although Werdum winning isn't completely out of the realm of posibility, everything can happen...
It's MMA Scott, damnit


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...it's mostly hype...*

...I agree that it's just to hype the fight. Even if Werdum brings his A game it still won't be enough to beat Fedor. Emelianenko has faced very close loss adversity multiple times with his never say die mental game. He still comes back to win in blowout fashion. The only slight advantage Werdum has is his Jits. Fedor is too intelligent to put himself into being submitted. His ground defense...well has not been beaten yet. Keeping Fedor down is Werdum's only chance to keep trying subs. He won't. 
...Fedor is the much stronger fighter and he will power out of submission attempts, may get a good reversal and pound Werdum out. On the feet is where Fedor will most likely end the fight. Fedor uses the cage well with arguably the best footwork of any HW. He will time a huge punch or combination and finish Werdum. It may go all 3 but at some point as usual Fedor will find an opening and BA BOOM! game over. Werdum isn't going to be the one to send out the biggest MMA shockwave ever...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Coker has to hype the fight, but he will be shocked (and so will I) if Fedor loses. He has hooked the company to the Fedor band wagon. If Fedor loses, it would be catasthrophic for Strikeforce.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I too would not be surprised if Werdum beats Fedor, Werdum is no mug, in fact the HW division is a pool of talented fighters which rivals that of the UFC, only there are too many UFC ball suckers to give it the credit it deserves in this forum i have noticed.

Seriously the run that Fedor is been given in the SF HW division is sick, first Rogers then Werdum, then to top it off if his beats Werdum he will be fighting Overeem. I will say one think for Fedor if he comes through that run of opponent still undefeated, he has every right to still claim the P4P best fighter in the world position, but I'm sure Dana will talk his ass off and discredit his claim and use his marketing skills to convince all the UFC ball suckers that you can't be the P4P best fighter in the world or even the best in your division unless you are in the UFC, which is complete BS but the UFC does work very hard to spread that lie.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Werdum is not some low class HW, he's an extremely solid HW with a lot of experience and he has a very dangerous ground game, even Fedor has to be careful with it.

Werdum is no joke.

With that said, Fedor is going to wreck him, and I'd be shocked if he won outside of anything but a submission, and if Fedor stays in his guard, then it would be him risking it, and would have deserved to got subbed.

Knowing Fedor, however, he really, really likes to fight you where you're best at, he stood a lot with Mirko, he was in Nogs guard the entire first fight, stood with both Rogers, Arlovski, and Sylvia (although this one didn't really last that long). If he does jump into Werdum's guard and wants to fight there, then you can best be assured this is going to be one hell of a challenge for Fedor, as it doesn't matter who it is, if you're in Werdum's guard, you're in danger.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Guard*

Well I think if Fedor takes Werdum down he will stand up and try landing one of those knockout bombs that he landed on Rogers in the last of the fight!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I would not be the LEAST bit surprised if Werdum wins this fight by sub stoppage. Fedor likes to fight where the other guy is most comfortable for whatever reason, and if he lays in Werdums guard for to long Werdum will figure something out. I actually like Werdum's chances better than any fighter in the last few years to Fedor. Keep in mind Werdum was considered a top UFC HW before he got caught by JDS and released for it. Im calling it right now.. Werdum via triangle round 3.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Scott Coker is the amatuer version of Dana White.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Werdum is not some low class HW, he's an extremely solid HW with a lot of experience and he has a very dangerous ground game, even Fedor has to be careful with it.
> 
> Werdum is no joke.
> 
> ...


LOL...that shit was funny, made me laugh. I agree, but Im not as keen on Werdum...he is good though...wouldnt be if he were back in UFC...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I too would not be surprised if Werdum beats Fedor, Werdum is no mug, in fact the HW division is a pool of talented fighters which rivals that of the UFC, only there are too many UFC ball suckers to give it the credit it deserves in this forum i have noticed.
> 
> Seriously the run that Fedor is been given in the SF HW division is sick, first Rogers then Werdum, then to top it off if his beats Werdum he will be fighting Overeem. I will say one think for Fedor if he comes through that run of opponent still undefeated, he has every right to still claim the P4P best fighter in the world position, but I'm sure Dana will talk his ass off and discredit his claim and use his marketing skills to convince all the UFC ball suckers that you can't be the P4P best fighter in the world or even the best in your division unless you are in the UFC, which is complete BS but the UFC does work very hard to spread that lie.


Rogers are you serious? Rogers is a joke. Rogers couldn't beat the likes of Cheick Kongo. Werdum is not a bum, but he's not elite either. Silva, Gonzaga, lil Fedor, prejuice Overeem, and Vera are not amazing wins. He's in the lower half of the HW top 10. There is a big gap in talet between the upper half and lower half. Lesnar, Velasquez, Carwin, and Mir would smash him. Nog and JDS already did. Ovreem has never beaten a top HW. Fedor is the p4p king based on what? That you love him. Look at mmaweekly's and sherdog's rankings. Anderson Silva has beaten 3 out 5 fighters that are ranked directly below him, and he's scheduled to fight another. GSP has beaten 4 out of 5. Fedor 0 out 5, and is not scheduled to fight one anytime soon. Oh and I hate it when Fedor fans claim he's undefeated. He's not. Was there a bad ref decision? maybe. Is it still a loss? yes. You can't rewrite history. Maybe Fedor got screwed in that fight, but he was given a gift against Arona. So I say it evens out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ufc*

Yeah I really don't know why Dana White cut him!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

my face if Werdum beats Fedor


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Face*



Bknmax said:


> my face if Werdum beats Fedor


Where is that from?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Where is that from?


not sure


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Reaction*

I'll probably be pretty awstruck as well!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> not sure


R. Kelly--trapped in the closet saga.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Closet Saga*

Really? I like the Weird Al Yankovic parody of that!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

> Scott Coker: If Werdum Beats Fedor, I Would Not Be Shocked


Couchwarrior: If Coker tells an innocent white lie to hype his event, I would not be shocked.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*White Lie*

Coker is a business man so what do you expect?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Rogers are you serious? Rogers is a joke. Rogers couldn't beat the likes of Cheick Kongo. Werdum is not a bum, but he's not elite either. Silva, Gonzaga, lil Fedor, prejuice Overeem, and Vera are not amazing wins. He's in the lower half of the HW top 10. There is a big gap in talet between the upper half and lower half. Lesnar, Velasquez, Carwin, and Mir would smash him. Nog and JDS already did. Ovreem has never beaten a top HW. Fedor is the p4p king based on what? That you love him. Look at mmaweekly's and sherdog's rankings. Anderson Silva has beaten 3 out 5 fighters that are ranked directly below him, and he's scheduled to fight another. GSP has beaten 4 out of 5. Fedor 0 out 5, and is not scheduled to fight one anytime soon. Oh and I hate it when Fedor fans claim he's undefeated. He's not. Was there a bad ref decision? maybe. Is it still a loss? yes. You can't rewrite history. Maybe Fedor got screwed in that fight, but he was given a gift against Arona. So I say it evens out.


This is exactly the type of UFC ball sucker I was talking about, your opinion that Rogers woulc loose to any mid-core fighter in the UFC is based on what exactly?

Werdum got beat by JDS and Nog so there for Mir, Cain and Brock would smash him, what kind of evidence is that. First up let me give credit where credit is due, the UFC does have JDS which means they do have the possibility the best HW in the world, the title does nothing to reflect the top HW's in the UFC imo, but I do rank JDS and think he would also beat Mir, Carwin and Brock. As for Nog an on form Nog could is just one of those fighters that can pull out wins against any opponents despite his recent losses to Cain and Mir, and Werdum is a very similar style fighter to Nog in that way, I dare say give Nog three chances he would probably beat Cain and Mir, I think he would beat Mir twice.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is exactly the type of UFC ball sucker I was talking about, your opinion that Rogers woulc loose to any mid-core fighter in the UFC is based on what exactly?
> 
> Werdum got beat by JDS and Nog so there for Mir, Cain and Brock would smash him, what kind of evidence is that. First up let me give credit where credit is due, the UFC does have JDS which means they do have the possibility the best HW in the world, the title does nothing to reflect the top HW's in the UFC imo, but I do rank JDS and think he would also beat Mir, Carwin and Brock. As for Nog an on form Nog could is just one of those fighters that can pull out wins against any opponents despite his recent losses to Cain and Mir, and Werdum is a very similar style fighter to Nog in that way, I dare say give Nog three chances he would probably beat Cain and Mir, I think he would beat Mir twice.


You had me I think till you said he would beat Mir twice, you saw NOG's last fight right??? He isnt beating Mir even if the fight hits the ground...otherwise i think you are pretty accurate!!

FTR...I have JDS on my Forum Fantasy Fight Team!!!! WAR!!!!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is exactly the type of UFC ball sucker I was talking about, your opinion that Rogers woulc loose to any mid-core fighter in the UFC is based on what exactly?
> 
> Werdum got beat by JDS and Nog so there for Mir, Cain and Brock would smash him, what kind of evidence is that. First up let me give credit where credit is due, the UFC does have JDS which means they do have the possibility the best HW in the world, the title does nothing to reflect the top HW's in the UFC imo, but I do rank JDS and think he would also beat Mir, Carwin and Brock. As for Nog an on form Nog could is just one of those fighters that can pull out wins against any opponents despite his recent losses to Cain and Mir, and Werdum is a very similar style fighter to Nog in that way, I dare say give Nog three chances he would probably beat Cain and Mir, I think he would beat Mir twice.


Well first Rogers has poor striking techinique, and he also has no ground game at all. He's a one dimensional, one punch, never going to beat a descent HW fighter. 
Since Werdum got beat by Nog, it does mean he would lose to Mir and Velasquez. They destroyed NOG. There's no way NOG beats either one of them ever again. Lesnar, hate him or love him, is an amazing wrestler that there are very few that can neutralize his size, speed, and wrestling. All credibility you had went out the window when you said JDS is the best HW in the UFC. What did you base that on? He's beaten Werdum, struve, aging CroCop, yvel, and Gonzaga. Werdum is the only descent guy there, and he's not that great. Seriously no one has a strikeforce HW ranked in the top 5 besides Fedor. Fedor has beaten lesser fighters than he would have to fight in the UFC. There's not a guy in the top tier of the UFC that doesn't have more quality wins than the opponents he would face in the UFC.

Brock-Mir
Cain-NOG
Carwin-Mir
Mir-Lesnar, NOG
JDS-Cro Cop, Werdum
NOG-Barnett, Werdum, CroCop

Werdum-Prejuice Overeem, Silva-so a guy who's never beaten a top HW, and a barely ranked if at all HW
Overeem-at HW the closest thing he has to a quality win is Rogers, who is terrible.
Rogers-Arlovski (who doesn't beat Arlovski now)
Silva-again Andre "glass jaw" Arlovski


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Brock-Mir
Cain-NOG
Carwin-Mir
Mir-Lesnar, NOG
JDS-Cro Cop, Werdum
NOG-Barnett, Werdum, CroCop

I hope Carwin adds Brock to his list soon!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Werdum is a threat.

I'm picking Fedor as well. But Fabricio is very dangerous.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Werdum is a threat.
> 
> I'm picking Fedor as well. But Fabricio is very dangerous.


I think Fabricio is only dangerous to Fedor on the ground. I don't think it will last that long. I think Fedor puts out his lights quick just like JDS did. One thing I think most people can agree on is that Fedor hits as hard. It isn't like he is swing hard. He simply has good technique and use his whole body to punch.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think Fabricio is only dangerous to Fedor on the ground. I don't think it will last that long. I think Fedor puts out his lights quick just like JDS did. One thing I think most people can agree on is that Fedor hits as hard. It isn't like he is swing hard. He simply has good technique and use his whole body to punch.


I agree on Fedors ability to finish with strikes.

What is interesting to me with the Dos Santos finish is that Fabricio basically ducked fast right into Juniors uppercut worsening the blow. And that is the only time Fabricio has ever been finished. He's got a good chin.

Either way It's gonna be interesting to watch that's for sure.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I agree on Fedors ability to finish with strikes.
> 
> What is interesting to me with the Dos Santos finish is that Fabricio basically ducked fast right into Juniors uppercut worsening the blow. And that is the only time Fabricio has ever been finished. He's got a good chin.
> 
> Either way It's gonna be interesting to watch that's for sure.


I agree with the punch from Dos Santos. The punches that you lean into and don't see coming are most likely going to put you down. I just don't think he's faced the level of striker with the power that Fedor has besides Santos. I know he fought overeem, but that was when Overeem was much smaller than him. I don't see his chin being the issue. No matter what people say about a guy having a great chin. If you get caught hard enough at the right spot, it's lights out. I think with Werdum's lack of striking ability, Fedor will have some time to find the lights out button.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*First Match*

Yeah that was when Overeem was cutting major weight to get to lightheavyweight, not when he was weighing around the same as Werdum!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah that was when Overeem was cutting major weight to get to lightheavyweight, not when he was weighing around the same as Werdum!


No that was before Overeem put on a bunch of weight, most likely from using steroids.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Steriods*

Who would use steriods?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Who would use steriods?


Overeem would. Barnett did.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Barnett did*

Well that doesn't mean that Overeem took them though!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that doesn't mean that Overeem took them though!


Your right Overeem probably never took steroids. He just gained all the muscle mass naturally. Just like Barry Bonds. He obviously never used steroids. On an unrelated topic I have these magic beans that I would like to sell you.


----------



## Fedorbator (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with Coker, I also would not be shocked...

...flabbergasted, or discombobulated are much better adjectives to describe Werdum beating Fedor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Coker*

Well he's been in this business for a while so he should know whether this happens or not!


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

Amateurs. Werdum is a proffesional fighter ya know.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Amateurs*

Werdum is a professional and so is Fedor!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

themmadude said:


> Amateurs. Werdum is a proffesional fighter ya know.


So what? Butterbean is a professional fighter. It doesn't mean I give him a snowballs chance in hell in beating Fedor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Butterbean*

He should fight Kimbo next!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He should fight Kimbo next!


No one should fight Kimbo next. Kimbo is a joke. I'm not a fan of the "hey lets get two guys who don't train hard and don't know what they are doing fights".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Joke*

So what does that make Houston Alexander?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So what does that make Houston Alexander?


A fighter that the UFC cuts because of his retarded game plan, and not being able to gain another descent win after two quick knockouts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Others*

If that's what Alexander is after loosing to Kimbo what is Tank Abbott?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> If that's what Alexander is after loosing to Kimbo what is Tank Abbott?


Tank Abbott has been and always will be a joke.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Abbott*

Then what is Ray Mercer?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Then what is Ray Mercer?


A boxer that doesn't know anything about mma. Of course he never fought Kimbo in mma.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kimbo*

Yeah he did, it was an exhibition match with Cage Fury FC!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah he did, it was an exhibition match with Cage Fury FC!


Exhibition matches don't count. Do I have to explain everything to you? That's why TUF fights don't count on records.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Don't Count*

Ok, then Bo Cantrell and James Thompson are what?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, then Bo Cantrell and James Thompson are what?


Tomato Cans who have never beaten anybody good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tomato Cans*

Ok, then who should Kimbo fight in Japan?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, then who should Kimbo fight in Japan?


I don't care. I won't watch it. In my opinion Kimbo should fight no one. He should just go away.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Go Away?*

His fights are entertaining!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> His fights are entertaining!


You like watching him get so tired he can't lift his arms after 4 mins?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*4 mins*

Well when he's in shape his matches look like the one against Houston Alexander!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well when he's in shape his matches look like the one against Houston Alexander!


He was out of shape for that fight too. He gasses out in every fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gasses out*

I think he did pretty good in that fight!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I think he did pretty good in that fight!


Well you're wrong. He still gassed quickly, because he doesn't put the time in training.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Even though i believe Fedor is going to win this fight. In the Fantasy Fight League i picked Werdum... so i am crossing my fingers for a HUGE upset.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Even though i believe Fedor is going to win this fight. In the Fantasy Fight League i picked Werdum... so i am crossing my fingers for a HUGE upset.


cross your fingers, toes, and arms it ain't gonna make Werdum good enough to beat Fedor.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Sterl said:


> I would not be the LEAST bit surprised if Werdum wins this fight by sub stoppage. Fedor likes to fight where the other guy is most comfortable for whatever reason, and *if he lays in Werdums guard for to long Werdum will figure something out*. I actually like Werdum's chances better than any fighter in the last few years to Fedor. Keep in mind Werdum was considered a top UFC HW before he got caught by JDS and released for it. Im calling it right now.. Werdum via triangle round 3.


*Laying* in guard is not propper word for what Fedor does in peoples guard.

Its hard to figure something out when those bear claws landing on your face. 

I think that fights with prime Nog show us how can Fedor deal with very dangerous guy off his back with BJJ.
So many attemps to submit him in these fights.

Note that Fedor is even more experienced now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Prime Nog*

That has been my reasoning as to why Fedor will probably beat Werdum!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> That has been my reasoning as to why Fedor will probably beat Werdum!


Im rewatching these fight. Quite actual right now 

I noticed one thing.. Fedor punishing Nog from his guard with pride rules.

Can you imagine difference when you cant use kicks on ground? God I hate SF that they dont have allowed elbows on ground to the head. Fedor throwing elbows could be good night for everyone!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kicks*

He threw kicks in that match?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Said for the sake of hype. His going to shit his pants out of shock and fear when Fedor loses.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Rauno™ said:


> Said for the sake of hype. His going to shit his pants out of shock and fear when Fedor loses.


Are you trying to tell me promoters stretch the truth to try to hype fights?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Are you trying to tell me promoters stretch the truth to try to hype fights?


Shocking, i agree. :confused05:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shocking*

Well it doesn't surprise me cause when Dan Henderson fought those two unification bouts, they referred to his PRIDE Middleweight and Welterweight titls as Lightheavyweight and Middleweight titles respectively. Even though they were the equivalents, they didn't mention the differences between the divisions, a few pounds, and they didn't mention that they were named differently!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it doesn't surprise me cause when Dan Henderson fought those two unification bouts, they referred to his PRIDE Middleweight and Welterweight titls as Lightheavyweight and Middleweight titles respectively. Even though they were the equivalents, they didn't mention the differences between the divisions, a few pounds, and they didn't mention that they were named differently!


Do you know what sarcasm is?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sarcasm*

Yes I have heard of it, I'm just selective about using it!


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Werdum is a TOP 10 HW! Top 10 On the planet people - really f**king good at what he does, big, dangerous etc. If Fedor wanted to pad his record, he wouldn't do it against a top 10 guy, he'd fight nobodies.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Nobodies*

Yeah but some people are thick and don't understand the concept of a top ten fighter!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> Werdum is a TOP 10 HW! Top 10 On the planet people - really f**king good at what he does, big, dangerous etc. If Fedor wanted to pad his record, he wouldn't do it against a top 10 guy, he'd fight nobodies.


But I think we all can agree Werdum is at the bottom of that top 10. Did anyone really think that Dan Hardy was a dangerous fight for GSP? No but he was top 10. There is a big difference between the top 5 guys in the HW division and the guys 6-10.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Win*

Yeah but where does this put Werdum now?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but where does this put Werdum now?


5 or 6 in HW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ranking*

Then were does Fedor hit into things?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Then were does Fedor hit into things?


Right behind Werdum.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Behind Werdum*

That would make sense!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but where does this put Werdum now?


TOP 10 - number 8.



kantowrestler said:


> Then were does Fedor hit into things?


Don't think he is the best HWs in the world. But at this moment i don't think anywone could say for sure who the best HW in the world is. When there is this situation where the Big4 from the UFC haven't fought against each other yet. Plus Overeem hasn't faced any of the TOp 10 HWs in the world.

On topic: Scott Coker :thumb02:. He knew something we didn't.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> TOP 10 - number 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Werdum can easily make it 5-6. I'm pretty sure the winner between Lesnar vs Carwin is the best in the world. 

I don't think Coker knew anything. I think he crapped his pants. He's probably cried himself to sleep last night.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

LOL @ this thread.

Reading it after last night is the lulz. All the posts are so "omg Fedor demolishes Werdum 10/10 times". I'm not insinuating I predicted this or wasn't thinking the exact same thing right along with you, just pointing out how funny the thread is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Statistics*

Well it was more like nine times out of ten, and this just happened to be that one time!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hell if someone had asked me I would have said Werdum had no chance, so don't take my post as bashing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Any Chance*

Well last night proved he obviously had a chance!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

But, of course...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*But, of course...*

An era has come to an end as I said earlier!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I agree that it's just to hype the fight. Even if Werdum brings his A game it still won't be enough to beat Fedor. Emelianenko has faced very close loss adversity multiple times with his never say die mental game. He still comes back to win in blowout fashion. The only slight advantage Werdum has is his Jits. *Fedor is too intelligent to put himself into being submitted. His ground defense...well has not been beaten yet. Keeping Fedor down is Werdum's only chance to keep trying subs. He won't. *
> ...Fedor is the much stronger fighter and he will power out of submission attempts, may get a good reversal and pound Werdum out. On the feet is where Fedor will most likely end the fight. Fedor uses the cage well with arguably the best footwork of any HW. He will time a huge punch or combination and finish Werdum. It may go all 3 but at some point as usual Fedor will find an opening and BA BOOM! game over. *Werdum isn't going to be the one to send out the biggest MMA shockwave ever..*


:confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't think Coker knew anything. I think he crapped his pants. He's probably cried himself to sleep last night.


Yup, if he wasn't convinced Fedor couldn't lose that fight he wouldn't have made it before Fedor/Overeem.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

funny thread


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Strikeforce better keep Werdum fat.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Yup, if he wasn't convinced Fedor couldn't lose that fight he wouldn't have made it before Fedor/Overeem.


Agreed. Now he has to figure out a way to sell Werdum vs Overeem to the masses.



_RIVAL_ said:


> Strikeforce better keep Werdum fat.


Could you expound on what you mean by that?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Werdum vs Overeem*

They could play it out as a grudge match!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> They could play it out as a grudge match!


But no one cares.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No One Cares*

How about saying winner fights Fedor(possibly again)!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How about saying winner fights Fedor(possibly again)!


Still no one cares.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cares*

Alright then mister smarty pants what do you propose they do then?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Alright then mister smarty pants what do you propose they do then?


They are pretty much screwed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Screwed*

Then what do you propose as a long term strategy?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Then what do you propose as a long term strategy?


Nothing really to do to get big ratings as far as a HW title fight. Fedor was the draw. I think all hopes of ppv are out the window. I think they have two options sign Fedor to an extension and have a rematch. Without an extension, he could beat Werdum and then leave. They would have a huge problem then. If they can't get an extension they have to put on Overeem-Werdum II. The fight won't get huge ratings. It's still their only other option. Their HW division is so shallow that they have some issues. They should focus on their MW tournament and the other LW fights they could put on. They could possibly get Alvarez or Kawajiri to fight Melendez.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha rocky and kanto you guys are Comedic everytime ;D

I think what will happen is, that we will see a rematch between Fedor and Werdum very soon. Then the obv. winner wich is Fedor will fight Overeem for the Belt.

that was easy wasn't it?


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha rocky and kanto you guys are Comedic everytime ;D
> 
> I think what will happen is, that we will see a rematch between Fedor and Werdum very soon. Then the obv. winner wich is Fedor will fight Overeem for the Belt.
> 
> that was easy wasn't it?


Win for me, win for strikeforce, win for Fedor, loss for Werdum, but on the other hand Werdum will make lot of money on these fights.. Better than loss to Roidereem in next fight.

Edit: Maybe Werdum thinks like that.. I will loss anyway.. Fedor rematch or Reem title fight.. So why not make more money with Fedor fight.. And if I submit him again I will be remembered 4ever.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Roidereem*

Why does it always come up that Overeem is on roids?


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Why does it always come up that Overeem is on roids?


I just call him that. It was not main point of my post anyway.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Because he gained a lot of musclemass after fighting around 205 for a long time. 

And he looks like a super hero. 

And fought overseas a lot where they do not test or not as strictly.

But none of those reasons are proof at all. Like in any way shape or form. It's all pure speculation, and until he is caught he is no more guilty than GSP, Brock or whoever the flavour of the month is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Caught*

Yeah as I've been trying to say he is innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah as I've been trying to say he is innocent until proven guilty!



Im not that naive about pro athletes. I believe that in some part of their training most of them use some illegal enhancers. Maybe it will be better if everything will be legal and there will be no doubts. The most funny thing about it will be that I think not much will change after legalization 

Side note: Yeah when you murder someone and there is no evidence and the court make you free you are innocent, right? :thumb02:

Edit: Anyway, like I said, this topic is not about roids


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Illegal enhancers*

Yeah but we don't know if Overeem has taken any!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha rocky and kanto you guys are Comedic everytime ;D
> 
> I think what will happen is, that we will see a rematch between Fedor and Werdum very soon. Then the obv. winner wich is Fedor will fight Overeem for the Belt.
> 
> that was easy wasn't it?


Not really without an extension, there's no guarantee Fedor fights Overeem. How bad would it be for the promotion if Fedor beats the only legit challenger in Werdum, and then leaves the promotion.



kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but we don't know if Overeem has taken any!


Well those of us who can see know that a normal human being can't put on that much muscle without illegal enhancements.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Well those of us who can see know that a normal human being can't put on that much muscle without illegal enhancements.


Have you tried horse meat? :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Horse Meat*

I thought he did alot of protein supplements but I didn't think he tried horse meat!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Could you expound on what you mean by that?


I mean that as long as he winning they need to treat him good. Because they're losing one of the worlds best in Jake Shields.

Now you have Fabricio who has just rocketed up the rankings, now Strikeforce can boast having another top 5 fighter on their roster. Losing him would be a blow that they don't need to take.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Loose Him*

I don't think Werdum is going anywhere, he wants Overeem's title!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think Werdum is going anywhere, he wants Overeem's title!


What makes you say that? He has shown no interest in fighting Overeem.



_RIVAL_ said:


> I mean that as long as he winning they need to treat him good. Because they're losing one of the worlds best in Jake Shields.
> 
> Now you have Fabricio who has just rocketed up the rankings, now Strikeforce can boast having another top 5 fighter on their roster. Losing him would be a blow that they don't need to take.


That's what I though you meant. I agree with you completely. If the UFC can pull him away, it would be devastating to Strikeforce. The thing that would be interesting to me is what Werdum's contract situation is. Does anyone know how many fights he has on his contract?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ufc*

You think Dana wants him back?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You think Dana wants him back?


Dana wants anyone who can help his company and hurt other companies.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hurt Others*

So Shields and Werdum would do both things!


----------

